# Do I need a Powerhead? and why?



## TimBrush (Jan 12, 2009)

I have 90 gal setup with an aquaclear 110 filter. What would be the benefit be of haveing a powerhead also. I am looking at buying an aquaclear 110 powerhead. I have about 15 2-4 afrcan cichlids currently in the tank?
thanks


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought mine for the purpose of water movement, others might have different reasons though. I felt like my HOBs were sucking water from the back of the tank, and putting water back into the back of the tank, so I needed some front to back movement, especially across the bottom.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It would provide an increase in circulation to deal with any dead spots. If you don't see any dead spots in the tank, then there'd be little, if any, benefit. The AC110 should do a pretty good job of pulling water from low in the tank and oxygenating it as it exits the filter. But, the internal pump would provide for circulation and oxygenation in the event that the HOB slows when in need of cleaner. It gives some circulation/oxygenation redundancy.

If going with an internal pump, consider the hydor koralia's. And if the problem is with the back corners, then consider getting two small ones, one for each corner. They push a wide current of water as opposed to the jet stream that a powerhead will push. Uses fewer watts to do it too. If it were me, I'd be putting one in each upper corner. Adds a margin of oxygenation safety without blasting the fish. It's a gentler current. You can also direct them in such a way to add some ripple to the surface, if needed, but again, I'd thnk the AC110 would be handling that fine.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

also the ac power heads have a nice little filter you can attach for added filtration if you want, i regret not getting an ac powerhead...

with an hob it will benefit you to have water moving at both ends, since it does basically only suck out the water it just pushed out, a powerhead will allow you to get water moving side to side instead of just up and down

to me that is on of the canister's benefits, my intake and outlets are at opposite ends so water moves around the tank

i think adding a second hob would be just as, if not more beneficial than adding a powerhead


----------



## TimBrush (Jan 12, 2009)

I did end up getting the AC110 powerhead but not the filter attachment yet. It seems to be blowing the cichlids alot. they're all 2-4" Is there a way to turn down the flowrate? Otherwise I may have to return it for a smaller one.

--Tim


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

TimBrush said:


> I did end up getting the AC110 powerhead but not the filter attachment yet. It seems to be blowing the cichlids alot. they're all 2-4" Is there a way to turn down the flowrate? Otherwise I may have to return it for a smaller one.
> 
> --Tim


stick a piece of sponge in the suction end... just make sure it's big enough not to get sucked into the impeller.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

my fish love to swim in the currant an line up to do so, but my fish are also 5 inches or more...circulation also helps in preventing fin rot


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I use an AC70 with the quick filter to polish on the fly. Decent flow and it does not seem to bother the africans, might be a good choice. I also use 402's I think they are the same as the AC50 but I am thinking they will not flow enough on a 90G tank.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Just buy an impeller from one of the smaller models. I know with the filters you can put a 20 impeller in a 70 filter to slow down the rate whilst retaining the capacitiy.

then you can put the original back in ones the fish are stronger


----------

